# NV4_mini.sys driver file



## OctoberRust

I recently received a computer with a minor graphics problem, it would sometimes freeze and such when loading images and what not. I saw no problems and reformatted it etc, and the graphics card was working fine, but whenever I tried to install Service Pack 2, it kept giving me the blue screen saying something about the nv4_mini.sys file or whatever, so I figured it had to deal with the gfx card, and now, I tried to reinstall SP2 from a windows xp pro disc instead of the factory disc that this computer came with and it gives me the same similar error and so I am stuck because now the computer will not install windows until this problem is fixed. The Gfx card seems to have no problems displaying anything, and the only problems that arise with it is this file and such, so I am wondering, what should I do to fix this? I know it will work with another gfx card but currently I have no other gfx card to swap it with, so I am stuck with using this one to display.


----------



## Punktech

Use the driver cleaner and remove the nvidia video driver files in safe mode and install a different ( 1st try the latest then check their archive for 6x series older drivers ) driver and try the upgrade.

You can roll back the installation. Download the xp_sp2 file from the MS site and install it within the windows environment.


----------



## TheMatt

Hi,

I would make sure you are using the 84.21 drivers. If necessary, try uninstalling the drivers and installing SP2, then reinstalling them.


----------



## smz

if all else fails, they have beta drivers available. but one step at a time and you have plenty of suggestions here.


----------



## OctoberRust

The major problem here is now that I only have one Windows XP Pro disc with SP2, and I have already reformatted the drive, and so there's no way for me to be able to enter safe mode etc. simply because Windows is not installed, and is in the process of installing, and when it installs the nv4_mini driver, it freezes and gives me the blue screen saying it failed. This is only associated with SP2 since beforehand when I was given the computer, it was only on SP1, but since it froze on the installation of SP2, I thought I could just backtrack and reformat it with SP2 which has shown to be quite a mistake. Is there anyway I can place it on a floppy or anything and install it as a third-party driver during the windows installation?


----------



## alabamaman79

Honestly, it sounds as if you have a bad graphics card. If you can't even install the operating system, something is definitely wrong. What video card is in there, anyway?


----------



## Punktech

do you get the IRQ not less or equal along with that file name ? Wahts the exact bluescreen message ?


----------



## OctoberRust

alabamaman79 said:


> Honestly, it sounds as if you have a bad graphics card. If you can't even install the operating system, something is definitely wrong. What video card is in there, anyway?


I believe its a 6600GT, so it's not incredibly bad, since there's still 5500's on the market that work. As far as the exact line that it gives me..

*** Stop: 0x0000007E (0xC0000005,0xF6DBA604,0xF7C79DD8,0xF7C79AD4)


*** nv4_mini.sys - Address F6DBA604 base at F6D59000, Datestamp 4074b958


----------



## smz

I hate to say it. But I've seen similar type situations occur when your have a dirty cd-rom or perhaps a scratched XP install disk.

One thing I know for sure. When XP installs for the first time, the nv4_mini.sys you speak of is just the microsoft stock driver. It is almost the equivilent of sale mode but with more resolution options. It seems to boil down to either that file on your install disc may be bad or the video card itself has some kind of hardware program. The only real way to narrow this down is if you have another computer and can do one of the two things...

1) use the same CD to install windows with a different video card to determine if the cd might have a problem. But I suggest #2.

2) place your video card in an already working XP system. Then the software installed on that XP will detect the Nvidia card and pull the stock driver from the windows XP cabinet file named driver.cab. That file is hidden on your harddrive. If it successfully initializes the card without any blue screen, I give your video card the thumbs up. You only have two places to point to at that point. One is your install CD, and second could be a hardware issue with your motherboard and it's AGP/PCI-e port. Of course to rule that out. Replace your video card with another card and see if that issue blue screen returns. Of course if you have another Nvidia cart that uses the same driver set which is just about all their products, try that card in the machine. If the blue screen is gone, then I would point at the video card.

I know it's easy to type this out as I have a wide array of hardware on my bench to troubleshoot things, but reality does come into play when an end user doesn't have this flexibility. Just note the things that I would do in this case so you have an idea what "could" be at fault.

Last thing I will mention, though this may NOT apply in your case. I searched on BSOD and the driver name in your BSOD and came up with some hits to a couple different forums. Believe it or not, it seemed as if this persons issue was unsolvable. Well, his solution was a CPU cooling problem out of all things.

I just wanted to add that footnote. A computer is one complex machine. So many variables.


----------



## Punktech

You can slave this drive as a slave drive to a different system and rename nv4_mini.sys to nv4_mini.sys.old and retry.


----------



## smz

That won't work unless the machine uses the identical boot adapter as the other computer. Otherwise you will get "Unknown Boot Device" BSOD.

This solution sounds like the operating system is already partially installed so if it has gone through hardware detection already, this opens up a new can of worms. I actually think that adds an unnecessary variable to this but there are tons of routes to look at.



Punktech said:


> You can slave this drive as a slave drive to a different system and rename nv4_mini.sys to nv4_mini.sys.old and retry.


----------



## Punktech

dear smz, installing this drive as slave to a different system and deleting a file from it is not this dramatic in my opinion. It is possible. Logically if you are getting a bluescreen because of a file after it does no longer exist you may expect not to get the error message. Everytime you start the setup it goes through that process over again it does not continue from where exactly it failed previously.


----------



## smz

well since I didn't write the setup utility for XP I won't agree or disagree but the only way to insure the hardware that it saw before is wiped out of it's database is to run sysprep and then seal it. since you can't boot to the OS, that is not possible... I am only saying that if this person has the access to another machine with additional equipment, that he consider some of the other suggestions... it could be neither one. But unless he formats the drive in the second PC and does this test I can't see it making a difference. But I have boatloads of components at my disposal so I am able to narrow things down pretty good. I just would never consider doing what you suggested, I'm stating my opinion, not 100% facts but if that machine as XP on it and it's booting to the setup, that doesn't guarantee this error wouldn't reoccur.

Are you familiar with the XP boot menu loader? The primary disk and partition are assigned drive numbers and partition numbers.. if this person does what you say... how is windows going to boot to the quick little menu that has you click to resume setup if XP thinks the primary partition is disk(0) and partition(1) but it suddenly is now disk(1) and partition(1)

Listen I'm the last person who wants to debate anyone, but there are just some things in my opinion aren't good options because they could "Potentially" have issues of their own.

I'm not going to respond to any further messages regarding this suggestion. Let's hope somehow the user can find a solution based on what he feels is his best option.

Regards,


----------



## Punktech

I did it. Pointless to argue. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## dai

scroll down to the error 7e here
http://aumha.org/a/stop.htm


----------



## OctoberRust

Well.

After a couple ideas, I've come to the conclusion that I am going to make this computer into a Suse computer, 10.3 should be better off then 10.2 I hope, and since I really don't use the computer much at all for much of anything except programming, it hopefully will find that Suse works better, and that the drivers install correctly.

I do have two computers side by side, so I am able to do the tests that you have asked for, but I find it too much work for such a simple problem, and so I'm hoping for Suse to be able to work on it. I'll post any errors that come along with Suse.


----------



## smz

I don't know if there is even something similar to a BSOD in Linux??? It's already hard enough to get my Mac with OS X to freeze. It just doesn't happen. The only way my Windows based operating systems stay up for longer than 24 hours is to leave them alone and let them act like a server. just don't touch.


----------



## OctoberRust

smz said:


> I don't know if there is even something similar to a BSOD in Linux??? It's already hard enough to get my Mac with OS X to freeze. It just doesn't happen. The only way my Windows based operating systems stay up for longer than 24 hours is to leave them alone and let them act like a server. just don't touch.


I was never a fan of Mac computers with OS X. My school had bought out Mac's instead of Windows based computers because of the easy maintenance, but overall, for the time it took me to do some things, with Windows, it would've taken half the time. I do remember the consistent speed and smoothness of them though, and that was very attractive to me.

Onto the computer, I figure it's something wrong with the CPU and/or the graphics card, I am going to switch them out and do test runs and such to go threw each problem, and probably going to clean them out, but it's a hardware problem. Linux Suse freezes almost immediately after starting up.

Which, not to be a bandwagon rider by any means, but if it comes to being smooth, affordable(free), great looking, and consistent, I find that Linux Suse takes the medal, simply because of how configurable it is, and the fact that as you continue to upgrade your computer, it continues to do better and better. Only problem is teh fact that with every new version, you have to redownload and reburn the disc, so I'm hoping with later versions they can come up with update packages to update from 10.2 to 10.3 and so on. Plus, it's sometimes just a nasty experience when upgrading kernels and such on it since you gotta be careful with it all. But meh, it's lovely.

I'll probably find the culprit and fix it, if I can't, I'll probably find myself in another part of this site posting another problem related to it.


----------



## azazil

Solution: take out the NVIDIA video card, put in another card (for me it was an old PCI S3 card), install Windows XP, then change back to your NVIDIA card.


----------

